# Weltumradlung: Vortrag in 36341 Lauterbach



## grenzenlos (21. September 2013)

Liebe Bikefreunde,

am 28. September 2013 (Samstag) zeigen wir unseren Vortrag:
Weltumradlung - Mit dem Fahrrad 4 Jahre um die Welt -
um 14.30 Uhr im DRK Gebäude in Lauterbach.
Wir garantieren den Besuchern keinen Muskelkater!







Auf unserer Webseite:
www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de
sind weitere Infos zu unserer Weltradeltour einsehbar.


----------



## grenzenlos (29. September 2013)

Tausend Dank an die Besucher und die Radler vom ADFC Fulda!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

